# Canon EOS 6D issue



## newtophotography84 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm new to the photography world and I am wondering if anyone has had the same issue I am having with their Canon 6D. I took it out today to take some pictures and the red light on the back of the camera is on. When I go to snap a picture, the shutter waits for about 7 seconds, then snaps, then waits for about another 3-4 seconds before showing the picture on screen. Then the picture is extremely blurry. I did some research and what I read said that it was a card reader issue. So, I replaced the card. I'm still having an issue with this. I'm sure it's something so simple, it's probably embarrassing. Any help would be great!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaomul (Feb 20, 2016)

It sounds like you have an extremely slow or cheap memory card


----------



## jaomul (Feb 20, 2016)

Re reading this it sounds like the timer function could be on, coupled with long exposre settings and the long exposure noise reduction set to on. This would give a few seconds before shot is taken, if it is a long shot (more than a second) the camera does n in camera thingy that takes the same time again.

I would try set the camera to auto and see how it goes there.

Dig into the menu ands ee if any of these settings are up. This might be your problem


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 20, 2016)

You've got a DUPE thread.  Read the responses at this link
How can a nature-loving photographer take pictures in the city?


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 25, 2016)

jaomul said:


> Re reading this it sounds like the timer function could be on, coupled with long exposre settings and the long exposure noise reduction set to on. This would give a few seconds before shot is taken, if it is a long shot (more than a second) the camera does n in camera thingy that takes the same time again.
> 
> I would try set the camera to auto and see how it goes there.
> 
> Dig into the menu ands ee if any of these settings are up. This might be your problem



yes, sure sounds like the timer function is set


----------



## compasiune11 (May 5, 2016)

Try to put in auto mode and see... if it behaves ok, then are the settings in manul mode, check the out!


----------

